# Two Headed Budgie



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Not really, but that's what it looked like when I snapped this pic.



And here are a few more of Lemon Jelly and Karl.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, two lovely yellow heads! Your budgies are gorgeous, thanks for sharing their pics!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Wonderful pics. The two headed budgie looks scarily real. Just what happened at your house over Halloween?! :laughing1:


----------

